# 40 & High Bmi



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all

Im currently doing lighter life to try and get my bmi down, im about 35-36 at the moment.  Im 40 years old and just had a letter from my NHS consultant who has stipulated in a very cold way how there is only a 15% chance of suggest with ivf for my age and weight and that i would probably not respond to treatment.

I would just like to know if there are many of you out there with a high bmi and over 40 but still concieved..  Im hoping to start tx in Jan and by then would hope to be a bmi of 31-32 can anyone help curb my fears that its probably not going to happen to me and i should start to think i wont ever have children.  Thats how the letter has made me feel tonight..

I know i should have done something sooner but i just have to live with that now.

I would love to hear from you ladies.

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Debbie

It is true that being older and having a higher BMI reduces your chances of success but even a small reduction in weight can make a difference so it sounds like you are very definitely heading in the right direction.  In any case, people of the same age can respond very differently to IVF - it's not just down to weight - and in my opinion it seems a bit premature of your consultant to say that you probably won't respond to treatment.

When I finally got my BFP on my third IVF cycle (at 42 - ancient compared with you!), my BMI was about 28, higher than it had been for my first two cycles so BMI definitely isn't everything.  

Do your best on the weight front before January as every little you lose will help - not just with ttc but also by reducing the risk of problems during pregnancy.  But don't beat yourself up about it, and please don't lose hope.  

PS: when we had our third cycle, I would have been delighted to have been quoted a success rate of 15%.  We were quoted odds of just a couple of percent which made me feel that I was a real lost cause - but we now have a beautiful little daughter as a result of that cycle. 

Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow, thanks Ellie for you reply it gives me hope.

I think i was shocked because i saw it in black and white from the nhs consultant.  My partner said this is nothing we didnt already know but just seeing it made it worse.

Anyway, i have called his sec this morning and ask that i be transferred to Nottingham Care, ive called them aswell and as long as the referral gets sent asap (which ill be chasing) then i should get my first appointment Dec/Jan..  Ive now lost 18lbs in 3 weeks so hopefully get my bmi down alot more by the time i have tx.  Thats assuming i can use my own eggs as my fsh was 13 last time and i havent had it done for at least 8 months..

Fingers crossed.

Thanks Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Debbie

Moving to a different clinic sounds like an excellent idea - you need to be treated by someone sympathetic and positive, and your NHS consultant doesn't seem to have those attributes ...

Well done too on the weight loss - I know how hard it is as I am battling to get mine down just now in the hope of having a FET in the New Year.  As you probably know, FSH is just one possible indicator of how you might respond to drugs and it can go up and down from month to month.  However, if you do a search on this site, you will see suggestions such as wheatgrass and acupuncture which people say have helped get theirs down a bit.

Good luck for January!    

Ellie


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Debbie

I have already posted on this subject a few times already- BMI is my pet hate!!! Ive had a BMI of 33-36 most of my adult life. I conceived 3 children naturally with a high BMi so it cant make that much difference!
My BMI is now 35 and I have just had 2 cycles of IVF at Jessops Sheffield- who briefly mentioned it but werent obsessed- both were BFN- but that was more because of my age ( 43) than BMI.
having a lower BMI helps with your response to the IVF drugs  and of course is better towards the end of pregnancy but dont get obsessed by it Lighter life is a bit drastic- its short term quick fix- but not something i would advise you not do for very long- very low calorie diets can make your hair fall out, give you kidney problems, gall bladder problems and have weird pschological effects that you dont need going into pregnancy!! ( sorry if Im ranting but lighter life is a pet hate aswell- they make out you have an eating disorder!!)
I say just chill stay as you are- as long as your BMI is under 35 you are ok!

Love karen x


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Lily for your reply it does give me hope.

In relation to LL, i understand what you are saying completely but it is monitored by your doctor and the counselling they give to find out why you eat the way you do has been a real benefit for me.  Regardless of what diet i went on I could put it all back on again if i go back to eating they way i did when i put on weight.  

Believe me this was a last resort for me but i can really say i have never felt better.  My nails, skin and hair are better than they have been for years because im getting the right vitamins and minerals.  My consultant and fertility nurse dont have a problem with me doing it just not when i have ivf.  I only plan to stay on it for about 12 weeks but need to lose weight for my health aswell as anything else.  

I do know where your coming from though but i did alot of research into this diet and wouldnt have started it if i thought it would make me unwell..

Good luck with your treatment and i do appreciate your reply.
Thanks

Debsx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Debs

Sorry if was negative- its a pet hate- over sensitive to weight issues cos I have one!!
You must be pretty strong willed to stick to LL!! I did 6 days and thought I was going to die!!-  Family didnt help! ( got 3 kids already) they all moaned when I didnt sit down to eat with them and in the end I gave in!!! 

Good luck!

Karen xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Debs

How are you getting on?

I'm like Karen, BMI is a bit of a pet issue with me too!

When we had out first NHS consultation with a fertility specialist he was quite rude about my weight and obviously I was way beyond my PCT limits so NHS IVF wasn't going to be likely (age cut off was approaching so limited time to loose stones!).  I made an appointment with the same fertility specialist to investigate pivate tx with him and asked at what BMI he'd be prepared to treat me, to which he replied he'd treat me then, he didn't think it made any difference!  Hmph.

Anyway we decided not to go with him but went to ARGC in London, and at first consultation I also asked about BMI (it was around 37) and it was a total non issue to them.

We subsequently went ahead with a cycle.  I responded well to drugs, and had a BFP which went on to be my very beautiful DD.

My weight has actually gone up a little since then, but i am part way through another cycle which has gone really well to date, again good response to drugs and produced 14 eggs of which 12 mature.

Admittedly I haven't had any FSH results above 10, and obviously that does have a bearing on how things go, but I thought my personal story might provide a little more reassurance that BMI in itself really can have little to do with how tx turns out!

Personally, where fertility is concerned I think its def better to be overweight than underweight, and def better to be someone who copes with stress by eating a biscuit and being calm than to be a nervy wreck who can't eat / feels sick!

Its true the NHS can be a bit mean during your pregnancy, but they can't actually tell you to diet while pregnant, so...yah booo sucks.

Good luck with your treatment, whatever weight you happen to be at the time, don't stress about it, and don't worry if you put on a few pounds again through tx either!

Lots of hugs

Sencybil xx


----------

